# 2011 Nsw Special Case Swap - Tasting Thread



## Josh (29/5/11)

This is the tasting thread for the 2011 NSW Special Case Swap.

Wiki can be found here.


Petesbrew kicked off the tasting in the swap thread:
"Currently enjoying the first beer, FG's Palm Sugar IPA.
Mild, but firm bitterness, warming alcohol. Nice stuff, Fatgodzilla. A good way to finish off the weekend."


----------



## petesbrew (30/5/11)

Josh said:


> This is the tasting thread for the 2011 NSW Special Case Swap.
> 
> Wiki can be found here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh.
Whoever got those Anzac Stouts of mine, give them a couple of weeks to carb properly.


----------



## nifty (31/5/11)

*2. Gulpa - Not quite Dubbel - 7% - Wy1388*

Drank this one last night, very nice thanks. A good way to start of the case tasting.

cheers

nifty


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/11)

Cortez's Black Weizenbock - Went down very nicely. Low bitterness & roast flavours. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/6/11)

*43. Nifty - Black Beer*

Pours like motor oil - decent tan head which collapses to a fine one. A heap of roast on the nise, some dark stone fruits, some alcohol, and a touch of vegemite

Big heavy body with tons of roast balanced with a lingering bitterness. Medium carb, warming

A great massive stout - perhaps edging toward RIS territory

Some sweet dark stone fruit and raisins pop up as it warms.

Lovely beer 

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/6/11)

*36. Muggus - Black Passion Porter*

Pours black slightly tan head - fluffy

Earthy hop nose, some caramel and a hint of roast, not picking up much of the darkness on the nose

Medium heavy body, lingering bitterness. Roastiness present but not dominant. 

Medium low carb. Sweet malt notes up front, medium finish. Fruity esters as it warms.

Great porter on a cool night. 

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/6/11)

Had my IPA last night # 14 and it's ready to drink 

This was the first hop forward beer I made with the off forum chinese hops and I think its come up pretty well

Cheers


----------



## Gulpa (5/6/11)

*41. Petesbrew - Soul Glo Belgian inspired RIS 11.5%*

First beer of the case swap. Thought this would be a good place to start  

Pours a picture into a duvel glass. Black as black with a big thick, tight dark tan head.

Aroma of deep roast, raisins and dark fruits and some belgian yeasty aromas.

Flavour is roasty, creamy with lots of dark fruits lurking in there.

Finish is quite sweet. Full full body, nice astringency from the roast. Good level of bitterness. Medium carb.

Certainly dont see the 11.5%. Great beer Pete. Aptly named, my soul is certainly glowing now  .

cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (5/6/11)

*4. Josh - Tripel, Wyeast 3787 - ready*

Pours a hazy gold colour. Nice persistent head. Aroma is spicy belgian phenols, fruit with a light pleasant grainyness. Flavour is spicy fruit with a nice nutty malt background. Quite a bit going on here. Finish is nicely dry, bitterness suits. Carb give an additional drying bite. Great beer Josh. Really enjoying this one.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/11)

Gulpa said:


> *41. Petesbrew - Soul Glo Belgian inspired RIS 11.5%*
> 
> First beer of the case swap. Thought this would be a good place to start
> 
> ...


Cheers Gulpa!


----------



## Gulpa (7/6/11)

*44. Cortez The Killer - Black Weizenbock ~ 7.5% - Ready to Drink*

Pours dark ruby with a nice fluffy head. Clear. Aroma is wheaty spicy, almost smokey, seems a blend of phenolics (cloves?) and hops, some coffee and dark fruits in the background. Flavour follows the aroma quite closely, malt comes forward more. Medium body, medium carb, finish is off dry and bitterness is mediumish. Very nice beer, Gino. Initially I was wanting more munich character (personal preference for bock more than wiezen) but halfway the longneck, I dont see to care about that anymore. Im enjoying it very much. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (8/6/11)

*42. Gruntus - Moinette Blonde*

Wow, just wow.
Medium/low carbed.
Beautiful gold colour, quite clear.
Nice mellow alcohol smell on the nose.
Slightyl spiced/peppery flavour.
Alcohol well hidden on first glass, but halfway through the 2nd glass... kaPOWWWW! (60's batman style)
Well enjoyed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nifty (9/6/11)

*31. Fatgodzilla .. India Pale Ale 1.068 down to 1.012*

This was a really nice beer. 

When I first tried it straight out of the fridge it was too cold, so I let it warm up a bit and geez it took on a whole new dimension.

thanks, a most enjoyable beer.

cheers

nifty


----------



## petesbrew (14/6/11)

*Josh - American Brown*

Nice creamy head that lasted forever.
Creamy mouthfeel, and big on US hop flavour & aroma.
Very enjoyable with a bbq roo steak.


----------



## white.grant (14/6/11)

I finally got around to retrieving my cases from CtK - thanks for the portage!

so far I have sampled:

*No 9. Moinette Blonde - Gruntus*

Pours honey into a chalice, bubbly head, receding slowly. Nice sweet sugar/ estery aroma. Flavours are lovely and dry, light body, medium carb sweetish finish. No warming alcohol. Very nice! Cruelled me in fact, very deceptive alcohol in there Grant, but that's the point! Well done.

*No 32. Gulpa's 102 Imperial Porter*

Pours black with a big frothy tan head. Aroma is sweet dark malt, vinous fruits, and subtle alcohol. Low carb, sweet and warming alcohol on finish. Very nice and well suited to the dark and stormy night outside. I capped this after half a bottle (really too strong to drink in one session) and the next glass a day later, while down on carb, held the complexities really well and I think the slightly oxidised quality added to the other flavours. Pretty awesome, thanks Gulpa.

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (14/6/11)

Perfect Sydney night for some sort of big ass dark beer. Nifty had just the thing.

*43. nifty - Some sort of big arsed black beer. Bottled 30/01/2011 (7.7%) *

Pours black as black with a thick dark tan head that falls back to a good cm of foam. No light penetrates to give any hint of colour. Strong aroma of roasty mocha, bready, dark fruits from the yeast. Strong roasty malts dominate the initial taste, good solid malt backbone with dark fruits also showing. No obvious hop aroma or flavour. Mouthfeel has some astringency from roast. Well bittered with the finish slightly sweet but the balanced by the astringent bite. Medium carb. Full body. Great beer Nifty. Perfect choice for tonight. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (17/6/11)

*No 58. Grant's Gose*

Just enjoying this now after a long week back at work and a couple of hours graft in the shed attempting to motorise my mill.

Pours a straw colour light body, white dense head receding. Aroma is giving away the typical 3068 hefe flavours with a slight sourness. Flavour is mildly sour, slight banana with a salty aftertaste, and lingering spritzy note. Likely at its peak right about now.

Maybe not the beer for this wild and windy evening, but a good starter for the evening. I'll be interested to hear what you all think.

cheers

grant


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/11)

No 32. Gulpa's 10.2 Imperial Porter

had this last night. Delicious. Gushed slightly after the first pour, but a few slurps and all was fixed.
Nice rich choc toffee flavours. Well hidden kick alc-wise. Really enjoyable, Gulpa. Thanks for sharing

36. Muggus - Black Passion Porter 
Passionfruity smell?
Gorgeous frothy head, with well suited low carb. Head remained throughout the glass.
Nice thick creamy mouthfeel. Mild Bitterness, with well balanced hop flavour & aroma. I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Gulpa (19/6/11)

Grantw said:


> *No 58. Grant's Gose*
> 
> Just enjoying this now after a long week back at work and a couple of hours graft in the shed attempting to motorise my mill.
> 
> ...



Shame I missed getting one of those. I did a few funky side swaps but Gino must have snuck yours out before I could grab one <_< .

*8. Grantw - Belgian Dubbel*

Thought a Dubbel would be appropriate for an afternoon tipple. Too early to head down the triple or dark strong road.

Pours crystal clear copper with a big fluffy head. Head dies down to a nice cm of foam. Aroma is quite subtle, bready/biscuity malt, slight caramel with a hint of belgian funk at the back. Flavour is very intense after the subtlety of the aroma. Big belgian phenolic spiciness that tingles, some raisiny fruit to balance, with those bready malts there in the background. Alcohol is a touch warming and it seems to be driving the spicyness some. Medium body, dry finish, Delicious! Probably more alcohol that I would have liked for an afternoon dubbel, but you get that. :icon_cheers: . Thanks for sharing.


*14. Cortez The Killer - Crasian IPA ~ 7.5% - After June 10th*

Had this one during the week. Sorry no detailed notes. But what i remember is

Lovely light amber colour, clear. Hop aroma was citrus fruity and floral, I thought it likely a mix of US and UK hops - didnt read the bit about chinese hops till just now. Quite impressive. Flavour was along the same lines, medium/high hop flavour, dry with a good assertive bitterness. Just how I like them. Great beer, Gino. I really liked it. 



Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (19/6/11)

*35. Josh - American Brown Ale, Wyeast 1056*

Deep ruby/copper colour. Big rocky head. Aroma is intense US citrus hops, resin, sweet caramel. could sniff it all night. Flavour is really citrusy. Sweet orange on the front palate, light caramel malts. Bitterness is firm with a off dry finish. Medium body, medium carb. Great beer, Josh. Love that orange thing, wouldnt mind seeing the recipe.Thanks for sharing.

Some fantastic beers so far in this swap, living up to "special" so far.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Muggus (19/6/11)

petesbrew said:


> 36. Muggus - Black Passion Porter
> Passionfruity smell?
> Gorgeous frothy head, with well suited low carb. Head remained throughout the glass.
> Nice thick creamy mouthfeel. Mild Bitterness, with well balanced hop flavour & aroma. I really enjoyed this one.


Good pick Pete! 
This beer was originally designed as a "black" IPA...HEAPS of late Galaxy flowers and Simcoe. But the aroma blew right out of it within a month, so I tentatively renamed it to a porter.


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/11)

Muggus said:


> Good pick Pete!
> This beer was originally designed as a "black" IPA...HEAPS of late Galaxy flowers and Simcoe. But the aroma blew right out of it within a month, so I tentatively renamed it to a porter.


Yeah read the name, smelt the beer, so I was expecting to taste the passionfruit as well. (Actually I'm glad there was none in the flavour to be honest!)
As said, it was really well balanced malt/hopwise. Very enjoyable.

*Josh's Berliner Weisse*
Cracked it this afternoon, but wish I held onto it for the middle of summer.
Nice head, well carbed with miniscule bubbles.
Slightly tart crisp feel on the tongue, with a slight lemon sourness added.
Light but smooth full flavour.
Would've been perfect while floating in the pool, but went down well with some San Choi Bow (however you spell it).

Another great beer in the swap.


----------



## Josh (20/6/11)

Gulpa said:


> *35. Josh - American Brown Ale, Wyeast 1056*
> 
> Deep ruby/copper colour. Big rocky head. Aroma is intense US citrus hops, resin, sweet caramel. could sniff it all night. Flavour is really citrusy. Sweet orange on the front palate, light caramel malts. Bitterness is firm with a off dry finish. Medium body, medium carb. Great beer, Josh. Love that orange thing, wouldnt mind seeing the recipe.Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrew. Glad you enjoyed it.

American Brown Ale 23L (21L cube, 2L starter)
6kg JW Vienna
3kg TF Maris Otter
300g CaraAroma
300g CaraRed
200g Chocolate Malt
65C 60mins
6g CaSO4 boil only

30g Simcoe 12.2% 60mins
23g Simcoe 12.2% cube
23g Citra 11.1% cube
69g Citra 11.1% dry hop

Wyeast 1.056 2L starter

1.070 - 1.022
Estimated 55IBU

I love using Vienna as the base to my Brown Ales. I think it adds substantial malty backbone. Added to 800g of spec grain and you can really bump up the hops. Simcoe and Citra seem to go well together too.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/6/11)

> 35. Josh - American Brown Ale, Wyeast 1056



fabulous beer Josh. Had a few Boags Premium lagers as a starter (my favourite megaswill at the moment) then when my taste buds were suitably tortured, I cracked your beauty. Lovely aroma too! Would buy shitloads of this beer if it were commercially available, let me tell you.




> 43. nifty - Some sort of big arsed black beer. Bottled 30/01/2011 (7.7%)



My last beer for the day and what an inspiring choice. Rich choccy/roasty flavour without excessive bittering. Loved it. 


Two outstanding beers. Thanks lads.


----------



## Gulpa (25/6/11)

*6. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - Bottled 1/11/10 (6.8%)*

Deep dark brown. No visible highlights in my poor light. Big rocky head. Aroma is a bit muted at first. Flavour is a big wallop of roast malts, dark fruits seeminly from yeast and a noticeable hop presence. Quite a big malt profile lurking in there that builds as you drink. Medium high body, medium carb, high bitterness. Big, rich and luscious. Great beer, Mike. Thanks for sharing.


*3. mrs eyres - tripel 8.7%, wyeast 3787*

Dark gold colour. Slight haze. Nice head. Aroma is nice blend of fruity esters, spice and biscuity malt. Flavour is quite intense spice,but also quite fruity. Malt is quite nutty, which I like in belgians. Carb is good, bitterness is good, creamy, finish reasonable sweet. Very nice beer guys. Thanks for sharing.

Also had

*DW - Dunkelwiezen side swap from the Eyres*

Lovely clear dark copper/ruby with a rocky head. Head falls away quickly to a film around the edges. Initially a big banana aroma on opening. This dies away to a typical wiezen aroma, a blend of banana, spicy phenolics, possibly clove and a distinct maltiness there as well. Flavour toward the spicy phenolics but I find a good balance here between the components. Med carb, medium body. Lovely beer guys. I really enjoyed this (for a wiezen  . Thanks guys.


----------



## petesbrew (26/6/11)

*Nifty's Big Arsed Dark Beer*
Dark chocolatey head - one of the darkest I've ever encountered.
Rich chocolate aroma. Nice toasty flavour with good bitterness, low hop flavour which lets you enjoy the malt.
As this one warmed up it just got better. Ferfect for a cold winter's night.

*Grant's Gose*
Beautiful clarity, deep gold colour with a low quick fading head and mild carbonation.
Nice fruity belgian flavour, slighty tart. Made me think along the lines of a summer saison or farmhouse.
Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Gulpa (26/6/11)

*40. Grantw - Jacobite Ale (aka Scottish strong ale)*

Pours a deep copper colour. Big fluffy head but dies down fairy quickly. Had to decant quickly before it jumped out of the bottle. Aroma is a blend of maltyness and smoky phenolics. Some hop aroma there in the background. Flavour is more of the same, a quite maltyness but the smokiness kind of dominates. Medium body, high carb with a fair bit of carbonic bite. Dry finish, almost a bit tart. Doesnt seem quite right. Not sure if I had a dodgy bottle, with the gushing and tartness. Seems to be lacking the malt richness I associate with a Scotch Ale. 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (26/6/11)

Gulpa said:


> *40. Grantw - Jacobite Ale (aka Scottish strong ale)*
> 
> Pours a deep copper colour. Big fluffy head but dies down fairy quickly. Had to decant quickly before it jumped out of the bottle. Aroma is a blend of maltyness and smoky phenolics. Some hop aroma there in the background. Flavour is more of the same, a quite maltyness but the smokiness kind of dominates. Medium body, high carb with a fair bit of carbonic bite. Dry finish, almost a bit tart. Doesnt seem quite right. Not sure if I had a dodgy bottle, with the gushing and tartness. Seems to be lacking the malt richness I associate with a Scotch Ale.
> 
> ...




Crikey, that doesn't sound good. 

I just cracked my bottle to check and its definitely not how it should be. Gushed out of the bottle and was over carbonated in the glass . Phenolic aroma dominating, very undrinkable. 

Oh the shame...


----------



## white.grant (27/6/11)

Just further to my earlier post regarding the Jacobite Ale, I sampled some out of the keg this evening and it was less obnoxious than the cellar temp sample last night, but very green, so I don't think its an infection but I do think it needs a lot longer to mature.

The first batch of this beer that I made took about 8 months to hit it's straps, so my advice is to put it aside and taste it in the spring. I shall update the wiki to that effect.

Also while its a scottish strong ale, its also spiced with coriander so expect it to be a little different.

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (28/6/11)

Grantw said:


> Just further to my earlier post regarding the Jacobite Ale, I sampled some out of the keg this evening and it was less obnoxious than the cellar temp sample last night, but very green, so I don't think its an infection but I do think it needs a lot longer to mature.
> 
> The first batch of this beer that I made took about 8 months to hit it's straps, so my advice is to put it aside and taste it in the spring. I shall update the wiki to that effect.
> 
> ...



That might be it, Grant. I certainly didnt find it undrinkable, drank it all in fact. I just didnt seem quite right and up to your usual standards.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/11)

*Grant W's Dubbbel*

Nice head, low carb. Deep brown colour.
Tastes of spiced sultanas, Very mellow. Very slight hint of phenolics, but not in a bad way.
Again, enjoyable once it warms up. A great beer!
Thanks Grant.


----------



## white.grant (3/7/11)

*No. 4 Josh's Tripel*

Opens with a slight fsst, pours golden with some haze, a rocky head disappearing to a light foam. Nice honey and spice aroma, some sweetness. Bright mouthfeel, dry - almost champagne like. Light malt with peppery spicey notes, no alcohol, dry finish. As the glass warms delicious phenolic flavours emerge, complementing the malty body. Very nice indeed.

*No. 41 Petesbrew Sexual Chocolate*

Pours black with a sparse dark tan head. Rich dark chocolate aroma, dark malts and some slight promise of alcohol. Soft mouthfeel and low carb - pretty complex flavours, chocolate up front, with blended roast malts and yeast derived phenolics of dark fruits and an aged quality that adds a further layer of complexity and interest. Finishes dry with a pleasant warming sensation. Very impressive beer Petesbrew most delicious. 

cheers

grant


----------



## white.grant (3/7/11)

Gulpa said:


> That might be it, Grant. I certainly didnt find it undrinkable, drank it all in fact. I just didnt seem quite right and up to your usual standards.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.



Cheers Andrew,

Sometimes I worry that I'm due for a dud and it would be just my luck to put it in a swap. 

grant


----------



## Gulpa (3/7/11)

*54. Josh - Berliner Weisse - sour mash and Wyeast 1007*

Very pale. Quite cloudy. Big rocky head that fall back slowly. Refreshing fruity lemony aroma, sour cream, a hint of malt there too. Sourness dominates the flavour but not too source, the lemony creaminess is there and malt is supporting in the background. Low bitterness, light bodied, med-high carb. Great balance here. Light and very refreshing. Ive not a lot of experience with this style to compare but this seems to tick all the boxes and Im enjoying it. Very nice beer, Josh. Thanks for sharing.

Regards
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (3/7/11)

Grantw said:


> *No. 41 Petesbrew Sexual Chocolate*
> 
> Pours black with a sparse dark tan head. Rich dark chocolate aroma, dark malts and some slight promise of alcohol. Soft mouthfeel and low carb - pretty complex flavours, chocolate up front, with blended roast malts and yeast derived phenolics of dark fruits and an aged quality that adds a further layer of complexity and interest. Finishes dry with a pleasant warming sensation. Very impressive beer Petesbrew most delicious.



I had this one last Sunday night. Sorry no notes, Pete, but my thoughts were along the lines of Grant's. Loved the intense chocolate flavour and loved how it was a big beer but not at all cloying, certainly didnt recognise 9.5% in there, very well hidden. Great beer, Pete.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (3/7/11)

*9. Gruntus - La Moinette Blonde - Bottled late Feb - 8.9%*

Lovely clear deep gold with a touch of redness. Big head that dies down to a nice foam layer. Aroma reminds my of pear poached in spices, with a touch of cream. Really quite inviting. That fruityness is there in the flavour as well, balanced as the spicy phenolics come up more, with that creaminess again. Nice complex malt in the background. Medium body, medium carb, low bitterness. Finish is a touch sweet. Lovely beer, Grant.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (3/7/11)

Cheers Grant & Andrew.
Sorry I can't give a better writeup of everyones beers. But a comment is better than none right?
Grant, I love my belgians, and every good one, yours included, takes me back to Belgium, whether it be a town square, a little cafe, or a youth hostel bar.
Delicious.


----------



## Josh (4/7/11)

First cab off the rank.
*43. nifty - Some sort of big arsed black beer. Bottled 30/01/2011 (7.7%) Ready to drink.*

Opaque black with a dark tan head. Big roast and chocolate aroma and flavour with just a hint of hops. Warming alcohol but not harsh.

Enjoyable beer nifty. Especially as we prepare for this cold snap.


----------



## Josh (4/7/11)

*44. Cortez The Killer - Black Weizenbock ~ 7.5% - Ready to Drink - Recipe*

Black with ruby highlights when held up to the light. Minimal off white head. Interesting that you used Weizen yeast. Tastes like a pretty clean fermentation character to me. Something I'd associate with a Dark Lager, rather than a Weizenbock. Pretty tasty beer regardless. Cheers Gino.


----------



## Josh (6/7/11)

*2. Gulpa - Not quite Dubbel - 7% - Wy1388 - Ready to drink
5. Muggus - Behemoth Dubbel - Bottled 4/4/11 (8.2%), Wyeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes
8. Grantw - Belgian Dubbel*

Had these during the SOO3 so no real notes taken. I think Gulpa's hides the booze better than the other 2. And I pick up some sort of smokiness from Muggus' beer. Perhaps a phenolic from fermentation.

But all 3 have been enjoyable and great companions for a shoddy SOO game. Congrats to Locky, but the rest of QLD can go f*ck themselves.


----------



## Josh (6/7/11)

*34. barls - kiwi barley wine - can be drunk now but has very low carbonation atm*

Still low carb but I have two bottles 

Deep ruby, no head. Sweet aroma with some tropical fruit. Flavour is really good. Fresh fruity flavour with a lot of sweetness. I really hope the other bottle carbs cos it has the potential to be a tops beer.


----------



## petesbrew (7/7/11)

Josh said:


> *34. barls - kiwi barley wine - can be drunk now but has very low carbonation atm*
> 
> Still low carb but I have two bottles
> 
> Deep ruby, no head. Sweet aroma with some tropical fruit. Flavour is really good. Fresh fruity flavour with a lot of sweetness. I really hope the other bottle carbs cos it has the potential to be a tops beer.


Cheers for the headsup Josh, I'll keep mine in the cupboard for Christmas.
I'll update the article too. My oud bruin is flat. I'm hoping time is the issue.


----------



## barls (7/7/11)

Josh said:


> *34. barls - kiwi barley wine - can be drunk now but has very low carbonation atm*
> 
> Still low carb but I have two bottles
> 
> Deep ruby, no head. Sweet aroma with some tropical fruit. Flavour is really good. Fresh fruity flavour with a lot of sweetness. I really hope the other bottle carbs cos it has the potential to be a tops beer.


cheers josh i was hoping it would pick up may have to open a bottle and see how it goes.


----------



## petesbrew (7/7/11)

*55. Muggus - The Peat Monster - Bottled 11/3/11 (7.9%) - Funky, in a Scottish whiskey sort of way*

Nice dusty copper colour, medium carbonation with miniscule bubbles, and a nice low head.

Aroma of a freshly sealed road & Flavour? Wow. Peat is the word. I gotta say at first gulp, I wasn't liking it at all, but it's worth persevering.
As it warmed up it made more sense. Flavour is like licking the ash of a good cigar, then rinsing your mouth with a single malt islay. It has a slight zing at the end too.

Getting near the end of it now, and it's a challenge, but not bad for a freezing windy night.
I'd be interested to hear what any smokers out there think of this, or lovers of rauchbiers (I'm coming around to them).

Muggus, how much peated malt did you use? Definitely Monstrous! 
I'm grateful to be able to try it. Thanks for sharing. 

I think I'll have to chase this one with a dram of my bowmore.
Pete


----------



## Muggus (8/7/11)

petesbrew said:


> *55. Muggus - The Peat Monster - Bottled 11/3/11 (7.9%) - Funky, in a Scottish whiskey sort of way*
> 
> Nice dusty copper colour, medium carbonation with miniscule bubbles, and a nice low head.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks for the kind words Pete!

Rough is a bit of an understatement with the beer; it has a certain astrigency (along with the overt smokiness and everything else) I reckon comes from the Peated Malt...and we're looking at 80% in there!
More of an experiment than anything else, the idea of which formed whilst polishing off an Islay single malt. I have no doubt some folks won't enjoy it at all!


----------



## Gulpa (9/7/11)

*10. nifty - Some sort of Belgian darkisk strong ale - Bottled 10/04/2011 (8.3%)*

Thought I should have this one.Pours with a big rocky head that takes a good while to fall down. Hazy deep ruby colour. Aroma is typical belgian blend of fruit and phenolic spice with a nice malt undertone. Candied raisins come up as it warms. Flavour is more of the same, complex, the candy raisins show (almost reminds me of rye) with a sweet malt finish. Medium full body, medium sweet finish the highish carb helps to cut through. Very nice way to end the evening last night. Thanks Nifty.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/11)

Muggus said:


> Haha thanks for the kind words Pete!
> 
> Rough is a bit of an understatement with the beer; it has a certain astrigency (along with the overt smokiness and everything else) I reckon comes from the Peated Malt...and we're looking at 80% in there!
> More of an experiment than anything else, the idea of which formed whilst polishing off an Islay single malt. I have no doubt some folks won't enjoy it at all!


80%... far... out.


----------



## Josh (12/7/11)

*55. Muggus - The Peat Monster - Bottled 11/3/11 (7.9%) - Funky, in a Scottish whiskey sort of way*

I'm not a scotch guy. It's like nothing I've tried before. Seriously smokey to the point of harsh. But at the same time, I find that after every mouthful I am shutting my eyes and pushing the aroma around my mouth, throat and nose. Evoking memories of raking the leaves every afternoon to set the mozzie smoke fires in Summer at Crescent Head. I really have to push mysef to find anything else in it. There's at least a strong malty backbone as well.

It was an experience well worth experimenting with. I've got another bottle that I'll let sit for a while to see how it settles down.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*11. Barls- Smoked Belgian Dark Strong* 

Pours dark brown with a reddy hue. Head dissipates quickly. Off white almost tan. Looks to have low carb. Smoke malt aroma, bacon, bbq etc. Not over powering. Belgian phenolics peaking through. Pear, some stone fruit and caramel sweetness. 

Heaps going on on palate. Smoke upfront and a heap of phenolics. Packs a punch upfront but finishes quite subdued. Lingering bitterness driven by phenolics balanced by a fair body revealing sweetness. 

Carb very low almost real ale territory. A little roast chocolate also apparent. The low carb works well in the big beer making it far too easy to drink.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*35. Josh - American Brown Ale*

Bottle opens with a face smacking hop wallop. Darl dark brown with red hues. Good head which persists. Off white to tan. 

Nose is an American C hop feast! Extremely fruity. Citrus, grape fruit and passion fruit. Some sweet malt in support. 

Flavour not as bitter as I was preparing myself for. Medium body & finish. A fair chunk of malt but not cloying. Only a hint of chocolate /roast. I would not have picked this beer to be dark if blind folded. Hops not as pronounced in flavour as aroma. 

Josh you have nailed and American Brown! 

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*41. Petesbrew - Sexual Chocolate & Soul Glo Belgian inspired RIS*

Pours black, tan head. Intense aroma. I cant put my finger on it but reminiscent of really big dark beers. Perhaps xmas cake/pudding, prunes, definite chocolate essence, some alcohol, roast, some phenolics and a hint of liquorice.

Flavour like thick liquid chocolate essence. Sweet initially with a lingering cocoa bitterness. Christmas cake/pudding, glazed cherry and alcohol. 

Low carb. Dried fruits, prunes. This is an intense beer and Im happy its in a stbby. Would make an excellent dessert accompaniment or perhaps it could be dessert! 

All I can say is wow.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*31. Fatgodzilla .. ended up with an India Pale Ale*

Pours cloudy. Off white head which dissipates. Alcohol warming hose, fruity esters and earthy hops.

Flavour follows same. Sweet malt followed by lingering bitterness. Herbal notes. 

Overall a good IPA


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*9. Gruntus - La Moinette Blonde*

Pours with a massive white fluffy head. Orange in appearance, opaque. Nose of Belgian phenolics, spicy, fruity.

Big flavour, phenolics, pears and orange. Some alcohol, sweet upfront and spicy finish. Bitter alcohol. Malt in support. Creamy. 

Medium finish. Warming. Probably a little too sweet for style but overall an exceptionally delicious beer which screams, Drink me!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*32. Gulpa - 102 Imperial Porter*

Gusher caught in jug. Massive tan foam. Pours black with deep red brown hues when held to the light. Luckily the yeast does not appear to have been disturbed clear.

Massive nose. Roast and dark stone fruits plum and some alcohol. Reminds me of a RIS. 

Intense flavour, roast / bitter dark chocolate. Chewy malt with a lingering bitterness. Siginificant alcohol, warming. Port flavours, dark stone fruit, plum. 

Overall a big intense beer lovely on a dark cold night by the fire.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*4. Josh - Tripel*

A self pourer. Pours a slightly hazy blonde. Fluffy white head which dissipates. Nose of Belgian phenolics. Spicy. Pear/apple with light malt in support.

High carb, phenolics dominate. Finishes dry. Carb bite. Clean. Very easy drinking with some nice clean malt to support the alcohol warming. Unfortunately the beer is disappearing all to quickly. Top beer.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*8. Grantw - Belgian Dubbel*

Pours copper with an off white head. Red hues when held to the light. Fairly clear. Sweet nose. Phenolics, caramel, fruity, spicy.

Big rich body. Lots going on. Malty Dried fruits and a fair amount of alcohol warmth. Med-low carb. This is an excellent example of the style and very more-ish. 

Top work Grant!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*5. Muggus - Behemoth Dubbel*

Pours copper. Poured hard to raise a head which dissipates. 

Strong phenolics. Sweet, malty, fruity and spicy. 

Flavour has strong phenolics which linger to bitterness & spiciness. Finishes fairly dry, low carb with some alcohol present .

Nice beer.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/11)

*40. Grantw - Jacobite Ale (aka Scottish strong ale)*

Self pouring bottle. Pours dark dark brown – near black. Off white head almost tan. 

Big malty nose, some faint chocolate/roast with a nice dose of caramel. Dark stone fruit, plum and raisins. 

Big malt flavour, dry quality. Roast present. Sweetness. Med high carb. I pick up some smoke, peat? Or is it some treacle or molasses?

These are the only notes I've got - but after reading Andrew's comments - there was a particular quality I can't put my finger on. I missed the part about leaving it until spring 

Cheers


----------



## Gulpa (13/7/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> *32. Gulpa - 102 Imperial Porter*
> 
> Gusher caught in jug. ...



Cheers Gino. I hope you felt ok this morning after such a big night :lol: 

Not sure what is going on with the gushing. Ive drunk quite a few of these now with no problem, but my brother got a gusher and so did Pete or Grant I think. Perhaps the priming sugar wasnt mixed correctly through the batch.

Anybody else that hasnt had it yet, you should probably open with a jug handy.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (14/7/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> *41. Petesbrew - Sexual Chocolate & Soul Glo Belgian inspired RIS*
> 
> Pours black, tan head. Intense aroma. I cant put my finger on it but reminiscent of really big dark beers. Perhaps xmas cake/pudding, prunes, definite chocolate essence, some alcohol, roast, some phenolics and a hint of liquorice.
> 
> ...


Cheers Cortez!
Only got a few left, and most are marked for competitions.


----------



## barls (14/7/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> *11. Barls- Smoked Belgian Dark Strong*
> 
> Pours dark brown with a reddy hue. Head dissipates quickly. Off white almost tan. Looks to have low carb. Smoke malt aroma, bacon, bbq etc. Not over powering. Belgian phenolics peaking through. Pear, some stone fruit and caramel sweetness.
> 
> ...


cheers mate but there are no roast malts in there at all, its all in the smoke malt and candi sugar. bit upset about the carb level, but ill get over it.


----------



## Josh (15/7/11)

*36. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - Bottled 1/11/10 (6.8%) - Might be a couple of bottles short, may sub something else in*

Very nice beer Muggus. I'm getting a fair bit of the fruity hops pushing through the malt. Quite a chocolate hit as well. It's like a big American style porter. Thanks.


----------



## petesbrew (15/7/11)

*Gulpa - a bottle labelled "BQ*".

Can't remember what it was, so I'm guessing Belgian Quadruple.

Pours lively, but no gusher. Full, foamy head, that dissipates over time.
Gorgeous dark brown/black colour and a fruity, slightly phenolic aroma.
Flavour is "belgian spicey", with a little roast, a little smoke, and, I'm guessing, a dose of Cardamom?
Nice full body. Intruiging on the first sip, and one to settle down into. Very nice work, Andrew.
Got anymore info on this one?


----------



## Gulpa (17/7/11)

petesbrew said:


> *Gulpa - a bottle labelled "BQ*".
> 
> Can't remember what it was, so I'm guessing Belgian Quadruple.
> 
> ...



Hi Pete,

Bad labeling on my part. I believe this is the Brett Porter funky side swap we did. If it was in a 650ml bottle that confirms. All that belgian spicy is from the brett, the base beer was a fairly stock porter that wouldnt attenuate. I havent had one for a while, Ive been letting it develop. Might have to put one in the fridge to try soon.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/11)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Bad labeling on my part. I believe this is the Brett Porter funky side swap we did. If it was in a 650ml bottle that confirms. All that belgian spicy is from the brett, the base beer was a fairly stock porter that wouldnt attenuate. I havent had one for a while, Ive been letting it develop. Might have to put one in the fridge to try soon.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's right, a 650ml side swap. Flavours mostly forgotten, but the cardamom flavour was one to remember.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/11)

*3. Mrs Eyres Tripel*

Thin head that fades quickly. Low carbed but well suited to this beer.
Very clear light gold colour.
Aroma gives a slight alcohol heat.
Flavour is to die for, spice, maltiness & sweetness perfectly balanced, alcohol well hidden, light medium bodied but full flavoured.
Absolutely beautiful. Well suited to every season.


----------



## Josh (21/7/11)

*9. Gruntus - La Moinette Blonde - Bottled late Feb - 8.9% - Ready to drink*

Clear golden, no head, minimal carbonation. Sweet and spicy aroma. Big punchy Belgian phenolics in the flavour with no hint of the 8.9% abv. Finishes with sweet flavour but dry also. Quite a feat. Great beer Grant, thanks for sharing.

*10. nifty - Some sort of Belgian darkisk strong ale - Bottled 10/04/2011 (8.3%) Ready to drink.*

Very dark, almost black with a huge creamy head. Spicy aroma. Sweetness up front with plums and raisins. Moderate Belgian phenolics and a hint of the 8.3 abv. But by no means harsh. Finishes with a warm afterglow in my mouth and a smile on my face. Thanks to you too nifty.


Drinking these two fantastic beers in tandem. I'm hoping to see the end of stage 18 but these are following in a Leffe Veille Cuvee and Gouden Carolus Ambrio. Cadel will have to do it without me I think...


----------



## Gulpa (22/7/11)

*31. Fatgodzilla .. ended up with an India Pale Ale 1.068 down to 1.012, with palm sugar*

Pours a nice clear gold colour. Decent head that falls back to half cm of foam. Fruity estery aromas dominate with a light malty aroma. Flavour is sweet fruit forward, pears and stuff with a substantial malty profile to it. There is some phenolic spice as well, almost seems like there is a touch of chilli. Can definitely see the palm sugar in the finish gives it quite a distinct flavour. Medium low carb. Off dry finish. Bitterness suits weight of beer. Very Belgian to my tastes. Top job, Ian. Thanks for sharing.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (22/7/11)

petesbrew said:


> *Gulpa - a bottle labelled "BQ*".
> 
> Can't remember what it was, so I'm guessing Belgian Quadruple.
> 
> ...



Hi Pete, 

Decided to pull out a bottle the other night. I can see where you went with this. Mine gushed a bit. The brett is certainly toned down now and well integrated to create complex flavours spicy roasty fruity flavours. Its been interesting to see how the brett develops over time. Its been in the bottle for 2 years and changed heaps over that period. It just seems to get more complex as time goes on. 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (6/8/11)

Sour Dark Strong Ale (24/02/11) - previously marked with a white label "coopers sparkling ale 11 April 09"
I assume this is Barl's one.

Pours a very deep copper with a nice, creamy & well lasting head.
Flavour is mellow & biscuity. Alcohol well hidden, very well hidden, as I'm hitting the backspace quite a bit in this post.
Sourness, while mildly evident, takes a backseat to a wellcrafted delicious beer.
thanks dude.
Pete


----------



## barls (8/8/11)

not a problem pete. glad you liked it


----------



## Gulpa (13/8/11)

Pete's post prompted me to put this one in the fridge last night:

*51. barls - sour dark strong*

No real notes because I had it at the end of the night but Ive got agree with Pete here. Absolutely delicious. Funk is mild, but all in all had all the bits for a great Dark Strong. Nicest DS that Ive had for quite a while. Thanks for sharing.


Wasnt as keen on the smoked Dark Strong that I had last week. Sorry Barls, too smokey for my wimpy smoke tolerance.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (20/8/11)

*40. Grantw - Jacobite Ale (aka Scottish strong ale) leave until spring at the earliest* - whoops

Echoing previous comments re: leaping out of the bottle and some phenolics. I like the molasses like malt character and the hint of spiciness though. Definitely not a bad beer, just not what you may expect. Be sure to open in the sink with a jug at the ready though.


----------



## Josh (20/8/11)

*14. Cortez The Killer - Crasian IPA ~ 7.5% - After June 10th*

Wow this is a really tasty IPA. I saw on the wiki that you gave the recipe so I had a look. Only 30g hops at 0 and 15 mins? Man those Chinese hops go alright. GLS was onto something h34r: I can't describe it, but the hop flavour is intense. Appropriately balanced well towards the hops with a malt presence and just a little toasty character that I really like.

Cracking beer Gino, thanks.


----------



## Josh (20/8/11)

*3. mrs eyres - tripel 8.7%, wyeast 3787, bottled 1/4/11*

Aroma, appearance, taste. All right where I woud expect for a Tripel. This is a fantastic beer Kelly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## white.grant (21/8/11)

*No. 44 CtKs Black Weizenbock*

Pours dark with a ruby highlights, off white foam stand persisting, slight yeast induced phenols on the nose and some detectable dark malts. On the tongue I'm finding lowish carb, medium mouthfeel, flavours are driven by dark malts giving a soft astringency and that weizenbockesque slightly sweet finish. Nice beer Gino!

*No. 54 Josh Berlinner Weiss*

Pours pale and hazy, big foam stand persisting. Aroma is at first sour then there's a note that I struggle to describe, not farmyard exactly but maybe next door. Tasting the beer is wonderful, very light and bubly, fresh. Medium to high carb with a fruitiness that is really refreshing, moving on to a dry finish, with noticeable sourness but not too over the top. Very nice beer Josh.

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (21/8/11)

*58. Grant - Gose*

Looking for beer to put in the fridge for after gardening and picked this one.

Pours a picture. Very clear pale straw, bright, big white fluffy head that dies down after a few minutes. Aroma is light sweet pale malt, honey?, with a slight belgian twang. Flavour follows with the light sweet malt up front, slight saltiness give a thickness to the beer. Belgian phenolics give some complexity. Bitterness is good. Carb is good. Balance is exceptional. Great beer, Grant. I could drink a truckload of this after a hard days work. Thanks for sending me a bottle. Much appreciated.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (22/8/11)

Gulpa said:


> *58. Grant - Gose*
> 
> Looking for beer to put in the fridge for after gardening and picked this one.
> 
> ...



Thought you'd like it


----------



## petesbrew (30/8/11)

FYI to those who have my Flanders Oud Bruin.

About 3 months down and it's showing no signs of carbing up. I'm a bit peeved, but what can you do hey?
If you don't mind flat beer, it tastes pretty good at the moment. But if you want to hold on, it's definitely improving with age. (IMHO).
Sorry guys.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/11)

*57. Boris - 5.5% Old Ale - Bottled: 26/5/2011 - US05 in primary, cubes of Hungarian oak infused with 9097 (brett strain) in secondary for 2.5 months.*

Poured flat, but a thin head & miniscule carbonation appeared out of nowhere.

I haven't tried many, or any, old ales, so it's hard to really criticise this too much.
After a few sips I had to look up the description in Brewing Classic Styles - it's calling for a pretty strong beer, so that's what threw me. This one is really light, easy drinking, but has a rounded smoothness to it.

Very light and smooth. I'm not really getting any oak flavours - but maybe it's coming across in the smooth mouthfeel.
After a few gulps I'm getting the aroma, a very faint mild sourness.

I offered a sip to my beerhating wife, and she said it's not offensive - one of the best compliments you can get (next to "it's nice, but I wouldn't drink it").

Yeah I've opened this only a few days past your "best after" date, so maybe it's got more maturing to go, but I really enjoyed it. 
I'd be interested to see how this one ages.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/11)

*Barls - Oaked Grand Cru*
Couldn't find this on the list, so this must've been a special extra.
Barls, forgive me if I'm wrong, but did you say this one was from one of those old Brewferm kits that dude was flogging off last year?
First sip and it definitely had the same flavour as all of the ones I made. (The Soul Glo/Sexual Chocolate is actually a 3canner/minimash of those kits. by the way)

I had it last weekend, wrote the notes down on a post it note, but it's gone AWOL, so I'm going off memory. The oak was mild, it had a nice slight chocolate, rum & raisin flavour to it. I enjoyed it, but I couldn't help but taste that Brewferm flavour with every sip.

I hope I'm right, otherwise I owe you a shout.
Pete


----------



## barls (1/9/11)

yeah pete thats one of them and it was an extra, the oak was hungarian which is in between french and american in flavour. might have to open on and have a taste as the last one i opened was about 6 months ago.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/11)

barls said:


> yeah pete thats one of them and it was an extra, the oak was hungarian which is in between french and american in flavour. might have to open on and have a taste as the last one i opened was about 6 months ago.


phew! Yep, I was pretty sure you told me that on the swap day.
Man, I bought 10 of those buggers. Worst choice since I put imitation coconut essence in a toucan dark ale. at least the 3 can gamble with the Soul Glo turned out okay.

Haven't tried hungarian oak yet. Will google it.


----------



## petesbrew (4/9/11)

*Barls Kiwi Barley Wine*

Polished off a great Father's day with this one.
Poured flat. Dark & Cloudy, intense hop aroma. Flavour was malty sweet rich, hoppy & bitter.
Absolutlely loved it Barls. Thanks for sharing - I'll save the 2n'd bottle for next year.


----------



## barls (4/9/11)

not a problem pete, i just wish it had carbed up.


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/11)

barls said:


> not a problem pete, i just wish it had carbed up.


I'll save the other one with my flat oud bruins! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Muggus (6/10/11)

OK, finally got my ass into gear. Prepare for spam!




*Beer: 58. Grant - Gose*
Date: 15th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle
Sampling Notes:
Appearance is pretty much flawless (for a style of beer Ive never tried!); pale gold body, very fine bead, great clarity. Holds an inch of mousse-like head.

Mild aroma. Somewhat Witbier-like particularly spicy, coriander seed, white pepper, grainy, husky cereal malts.

Medium somewhat creamy carbonation. Light body, really interestingly so, spurred on by a drying brine-like quality. Flavour is persistent on palate.

Again, Im reminded of a Witbier its bastard German brother perhaps; coriander, clove, floral and citrus notes atop a delicate pale malt backbone. Light bitterness, dry yet somewhat clean, and oddly briney.

Looked forward to trying this one for sometime, and certainly wasnt disappointed. Really delicate, spicy and floral character the sort of beer I could drink all day amazingly refreshing! Cheers Grant!



*Beer: 14 Cortez the Killer Crasian IPA *
Date: 15th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle ~ 7.5% - After June 10th
Sampling Notes:
Bit of a gusher. Billowing white foam is poured atop a pale amber body with decent clarity.

Hop-driven aroma; pine resin, bitter orange, cedar, supporting golden syrup malt, possibly just a hint of DMS corniness hard to say.

Nice soft carbonation of moderate intensity. Medium full body, not nearly as the abv alludes to.

Palate full of hops; lots of bitter orange, spicy wood/pine, with biscuit malt adding a light bit of sweetness. Firm bitterness, lingering finish.

Serious IPA. Plenty to think made overall. Cheers Gino!



*Beer: 54. Josh - Berliner Weisse *
Date: 18th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle - sour mash and Wyeast 1007 - bottled 27/05/2011
Sampling Notes:
Looked quite majestic when poured out into a champagne flute very much the Champagne of beers! Very pale straw, slight haze, very fine bead, inch of creamy white head persists.

Mild aroma. Nice bit of white pepper phenolic spice, white bread malt, bit of pear and banana ester, hint of citrus, that unmistakable lactic twang from a sour mash.

Body is a bit fuller than I was expecting for the style, nice creaminess to the texture combining with a moderate sort of carbonation.

Bready malts and hay upfront on the body. Sourness cuts through mid-palate, giving it a faint lemony tartness combined with a yoghurt-like lactic hit. Bit of pepper spice on persistent sort of finish.

Lovely sort of sour beer. Not overly tart or funky, quite subtle and well rounded; quite a joy to drink really. Cheers Josh!



*Beer: 3 Mrs Eyres - Tripel *
Date: 20th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle 8.7% Wyeast 3787, bottled 1/4/11
Sampling Notes:
Hazy orange-gold body, white foam dissipates.

Complex sort of nose combination of ripe apricot, cooked citrus, pepper and floral spice, and golden syrupy malts.

Medium carbonation, thick sticky texture, plenty of body long on the palate.

Very sweet upfront lot of light caramels and sugar syrup. Phenolic spice cuts through with notes of white pepper and clove, and ripe fruits apricot, fig, caramelised banana. Dries out on finish, moderately bitter, nice hint of warmth.

Nice Belgian tripel. Good flavour and balance. Possibly missing that really creamy/velvety/silky texture that the best examples to have, but thats asking a lot! Cheers Kelly!



*Beer: 8- GrantW - Dubbel *
Date: 21st September 11
Details: 750mL bottle
Sampling Notes:
Copper amber body, bit of clarity, white foam dissipates.

Decidedly spicy aroma lots of pepper in particular. Very ripe stone and citrus fruits, distinct floral note in there with molasses and some booziness.

Low carbonation, full body, bit sticky yet alcohol dries it out.

Sweet caramelised/dried fruit malt sweetness upfront. Once again, plenty of spice, some citrus and ripe peach. Bitterness apparent, possibly a touch high, warming alcohol to finish.

Whilst I enjoyed this beer, it feels like something may have not gone according to plan during its brewing. Balance of flavours is a bit off. Cheers Grant.\ 



*Beer: 43. Nifty Some sort of big strong black beer *
Date: 21st September 11
Details: 750mL bottle Bottled 30/01/2011 (7.7%)
Sampling Notes:
Pretty much a picture perfect dark beer light brown head, great persistence, opaque black body.

Quite mild aroma; cocoa, liquorice, brown malt, biscuit, with earthy and bitter orange hop character.

Moderate carbonation, beautifully smooth and full-bodied.

Chocolate, mocha malt flavour, with earthy spice hops in decent measure. Smooth finish, balanced bitterness.

Nice stout/porter sort of beer robust porter I spose. Well made, cheers Nifty.



*Beer: 32. Gulpa - 102 Imperial Porter*
Date: 22nd September 11
Details: 750mL bottle 10% - Wy1388
Sampling Notes:
Opaque near-black body. Tan head foams up, dying down into a persistent dense head.
.
Decidedly hop-driven aroma; American sort of grapefruit citrus and resiny pine sap character, some supporting charred malt character. Bit of background earthy spicy and dried apricot almost indicative of bottle age?

Plenty weight on the palate, reasonably lively carbonation. Bitey bitterness cuts through, some lingering astringency.

Chocolatey and burnt caramel malts upfront, but hop character seems most dominant on palate grapefruit rind, bitter orange, grass, cedar, resin lingering. Bit of smokiness, very high bitterness somewhat astringency with a touch of fusel alcohol on finish.

Almost comes across as a Black IPA lots of hops & bitterness, mild supporting dark malts. Not sure if this is an older beer or not, but theres subtle secondary characters that would be interesting to see develop down the track pretty sure Ive snagged another! Cheers Andrew



*Beer: 31. Fatgodzilla .. ended up with an India Pale Ale *
Date: 23rd September 11
Details: 750mL bottle 1.068 down to 1.012, with palm sugar
Sampling Notes:
Occurred to me typing into the computer, this is my 500th homebrew tasting. Good way to celebrate!

Sizeable foamy head holds atop an orange gold body, decent clarity.

Good whack of hop on the nose; citrus, leafiness, spice, event a touch of vanilla (Pommy hops?). Supporting malt blends in well with biscuit and light caramels.

Medium-full body, smooth texture, relatively subdued carbonation.

Nice malt character; biscuit, golden syrup, toast subtle but well balanced with marmaladey hop citrus and leafy spice. Firm bitterness on finish, lingering hop spice, and just a suggestion of fruity esters.

Rather tasty (British) pale ale. Certainly not over the top like most IPAs tend to be - far more drinkable too! Cheers Ian!



*Beer: 2. Gulpa - Not quite Dubbel *
Date: 24th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle - 7% - Wy1388
Sampling Notes:
Copper body, hint of red and haze. Foamy head dies down eventually.

Pleasant aroma somewhat floral, yet has a distinct richness; caramel, vanilla, dried fig & apricot, white pepper & clove, dried herbal hop, and just a hint of booze.

Full rich body, lovely silkiness to it, carbonation being a bit subdued probably the only let down.

Body packed full of caramel and sweet cakey malt. Sultana, fig, overly ripe stonefruits, some cooked citrus, and white pepper, vanilla, cinnamon perhaps even a hint of French oak!? Smooth finish, moderate bitterness, booze drying out finish a touch.

Rather a tasty dubbel and no question about it being a dubbel its spot on to me! Cheers Andrew!



*Beer: 41. Petesbrew - Soul Glo Belgian inspired RIS *
Date: 24th September 11
Details: 330mL bottle (11.5%)
Sampling Notes:
Picture perfect looking stout opaque pitch black body, dense orange-tan head leaves dense lace.
I gotta say, first whiff of this really did smell a bit like Tequila! Alcohol certainly noticeable on the nose, but looking past that, theres a lot on offer; burnt toast, dark roast coffee, burnt toffee, aniseed, chocolate, dark grain bread, cooked herbs.

Thick and viscous, without being cloying for a beer of this strength. Medium carbonation, long warm finish, acrid roast kept in tow.

Great complexity of roast & sweet malt characters chocolate, espresso, liquorice, burnt toffee, toasted, charred oak. Taste of fusel alcohol noticeable on finish without being too off-putting. Firm bitterness balances well.
This is SERIOUS black beer serious! Really complex, no doubt well made. HUGE abv is noticeable yet doesnt distract from the rest of the beer. Well done, cheers Pete!


----------



## Gulpa (7/10/11)

Muggus said:


> ...
> 
> *Beer: 2. Gulpa - Not quite Dubbel *
> ...
> and no question about it being a dubbel – it’s spot on to me!



Cheers for the feedback, Mike. Its a lot more like a dubbel now than it was at the time of the swap. Typically I drank it all too early and Ive only got one bottle left now that its drinking well.


----------



## petesbrew (10/10/11)

Cheers Muggus!
Still impatiently checking the mailbox for the Castle Hill notes. Judges scored it last in the specialties... damn their sozzled tastebuds!! :kooi: 
Got 2-3 left to share with my mates soon.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> Cheers Muggus!
> Still impatiently checking the mailbox for the Castle Hill notes. Judges scored it last in the specialties... damn their sozzled tastebuds!! :kooi:
> Got 2-3 left to share with my mates soon.




I was one of those judges Pete, and, yes, taste buds were jaded a tad. That said. I remember that brew and Muggus' comments on the tequila were true. A tad hot both in aroma and taste. Judged in that context, in a comp, sorry the marking wasn't up there. Didn't make it a high scoring ale when thinking style guidelines - but right time, right place and this would probably be a good one as Muggus says.


----------



## petesbrew (10/10/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I was one of those judges Pete, and, yes, taste buds were jaded a tad. That said. I remember that brew and Muggus' comments on the tequila were true. A tad hot both in aroma and taste. Judged in that context, in a comp, sorry the marking wasn't up there. Didn't make it a high scoring ale when thinking style guidelines - but right time, right place and this would probably be a good one as Muggus says.


Ah no wuckas at all, Fatz. It was a weird one to pinpoint what style to enter it as. 
Seeing my name on the bottom of the list not once, but twice in a comp is an achievement in itself. Another goal to strive for is to get a score lower than Barls.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> Ah no wuckas at all, Fatz. It was a weird one to pinpoint what style to enter it as.
> Seeing my name on the bottom of the list not once, but twice in a comp is an achievement in itself. Another goal to strive for is to get a score lower than Barls.




and from memory Barls also judged that beer. He was emotional at the time of judging your beer too!


----------



## barls (10/10/11)

Thanks fatz. From memory it was the last one. It stuffed me if it was. Took me 3 hours to have another beer


----------



## petesbrew (11/10/11)

barls said:


> Thanks fatz. From memory it was the last one. It stuffed me if it was. Took me 3 hours to have another beer


 :lol:


----------



## nifty (27/10/11)

Doing a bit of homebrew archaeology, I almost forgot I had a few special case beers at the back of the fridge. 

Just back from 5 weeks in England and Ireland, I felt like something different and went looking in the fridge and pulled this out -

*5. Muggus - Behemoth Dubbel - Bottled 4/4/11 (8.2%), Wyeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes*

This was a cracker :icon_drool2: Beautiful deep honey colour, crystal clear. I just kept sniffing it and then sipping it. I could have gone for a couple more of these.

many thanks

nifty.


----------



## petesbrew (9/11/11)

petesbrew said:


> FYI to those who have my Flanders Oud Bruin.
> 
> About 3 months down and it's showing no signs of carbing up. I'm a bit peeved, but what can you do hey?
> If you don't mind flat beer, it tastes pretty good at the moment. But if you want to hold on, it's definitely improving with age. (IMHO).
> Sorry guys.


Update on the flanders oud bruin - Shared a couple of these last weekend with some mates (Not something they'd drink but they liked it!). 
It's finally got a fine head of foam, which shortly fizzled away, but there is some minimal carbonation there.

I'll be cracking a handful of these over xmas, but I'll keep most cellared for next year.
I'd say it's probably ready to open, but some of you have more patience than me with cellaring swap bottles.
Only got one left, the jacobite ale is all I can see... maybe there's another one hidden somewhere...
Pete


----------



## petesbrew (20/11/11)

*40. Grantw - Jacobite Ale (aka Scottish strong ale) *

Poured very lively. Thanks for the tips, as the 1L stein came in handy.
Nice rich brown colour.
Taste was malty, a bit fruity. Malt was dominant over hop bitterness.
Not really sure what I was expecting with this one, but it went down pretty well.
Almost bock-like.

Thanks Grant.
This was the last bottle in my swap (although I've got one more stubbie of Barls Kiwi Barley wine sittting up the back of the cupboard.)
Fantastic beers everyone! Looking forward to another swap in future.
Pete


----------



## Gulpa (14/12/11)

*52. Petesbrew - Flanders Oud Bruin (8.5%) - US05 & WY3112 - Brettanomyces Bruxellensis - Bottled 9-5-11*

Thought it was about time that I finish off some of these beers.

Vigorous pour gave it a nice cm of head. Lovely clear light ruby colour. Aroma is bretty sour cherries, slight sweet malt. Flavour is sweet malt flavours, not overy bretty but enough to make it interesting. Orange peel comes to mind. Finish is towards the sweet malt, low carb, lowish bitterness, medium body. Really nice balance to the Brett. Not had many Oud Bruin to compare this with but it is more to my tastes than a Rodenbach I had recently (too acetic for me). Nice. Thanks for sharing, Pete.


Still have Boris' funky beer to drink. 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/11)

Gulpa said:


> *52. Petesbrew - Flanders Oud Bruin (8.5%) - US05 & WY3112 - Brettanomyces Bruxellensis - Bottled 9-5-11*
> 
> Thought it was about time that I finish off some of these beers.
> 
> ...


Cheers Andrew. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (15/12/11)

*42. Gruntus - Scratched - will replace with my Belgian if everyone agrees - see above
- La Moinette Blonde - Bottled late Feb - 8.9% - Ready to drink??*

Cracked this last night. Fanatstic beer Gruntus. Thanks.


I've had a few others from the Special Case Swap but haven't mentioned them here. I think one of them was barls' smoked belgian dark which was very interesting.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Josh (10/2/12)

I had a couple of these the other night.
*41. Petesbrew - Soul Glo Belgian inspired RIS (11.5%)
Petesbrew - Flanders Oud Bruin (8.5%) - US05 & WY3112 - Brettanomyces Bruxellensis - Bottled 9-5-11 *

The Oud Bruin had a decent carbonation. Nice burnt caramel malty flavours with a good amount of brett funk.

I enjoyed the Soul Glo also.

Thanks Pete.


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/12)

Josh said:


> I had a couple of these the other night.
> *41. Petesbrew - Soul Glo Belgian inspired RIS (11.5%)
> Petesbrew - Flanders Oud Bruin (8.5%) - US05 & WY3112 - Brettanomyces Bruxellensis - Bottled 9-5-11 *
> 
> ...


 :drinks: 
Hmm decent carbonation hey? I might try one again tonight.
Cheers Josh.


----------



## barls (11/2/12)

petes Flanders Oud Bruin.
just started on these. found two bottles of this. score
very nice mate just shared the bottle with the father in law. definitely brett but bloody delicious.
might try the soul glo next


----------



## white.grant (12/5/12)

Digging through the cellar today and found I had another bottle of Josh's Berlinner Weiss (no 54). 

Wow, those extra 6 months in the cellar have really added to the beer. Nose is aged cheddar, fine white head, bright carb, very clear and light, almost effervescent. Then there's the flavour that's both sweet and sour. Incredibly drinkable and complex all at the same time.

Thanks again Josh.

This was a great swap.


----------



## Josh (13/5/12)

Grantw said:


> Digging through the cellar today and found I had another bottle of Josh's Berlinner Weiss (no 54).
> 
> Wow, those extra 6 months in the cellar have really added to the beer. Nose is aged cheddar, fine white head, bright carb, very clear and light, almost effervescent. Then there's the flavour that's both sweet and sour. Incredibly drinkable and complex all at the same time.
> 
> ...



Good to hear Grant. I have a plan to make a better version (along the lines of what Jess from Wyeast recommends) before next Summer. But I have to wait until I have my brewery set up. Currently between houses so not really brewing at the moment. Though I may get an English Ale down in the next week or so to keep me going while we're here.


----------

